# Freiston Coastal Defences, Lincolnshire, September 2019



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2019)

*1. The Histor*y
Freiston Shore coastal battery is an ensemble of gun emplacements, observation posts, coastal artillery search lights and magazines on the coast due east of Boston, Lincolnshire. It was an emergency battery built during the Second World War as part of Northern Command's coastal defences. It was commissioned in May 1940 and armed with two 6-inch breech-loading MkVII naval guns. Records show it was in use up until September 1944. The two 6-inch gun emplacements retain their anti-strafing measures. A low-level battery observation post and coast artillery searchlights are still intact, as are two earth-protected magazines.

In 2000 The RSPB established their reserve here when the outer sea bank was breached helping to create additional salt marsh and help with flood defences.

*2. The Explore*
Easy access and relaxed wander. Can’t really beat a bit of WWII concrete porn. Been before but the light was fading on that day and the sun didn’t show its face once. Hence nice to go back on a really fresh sunny September afternoon.

*3. The Pictures*

Pillbox exterior:


img3238 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and the interior. Clean specimen this:


img3235 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3237 by HughieDW, on Flickr

3 bay pillbox:


img3250 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3251 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Freiston 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Gun emplacement - view out over the marshes:


img3243 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Holdfast plate for the gun. 24 of the studs exist each being about 1in in diameter, 17 of these retain their nuts.


img3242 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Earth-protected magazine buildings:


img3240 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3245 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3246 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Freiston 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Freiston 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Freiston 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Cute little hut hiding away in the undergrowth:


img3249 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Observation post:


img3257 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3256 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3253 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3259 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Rear view:


img3261 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And finally, another pillbox:


Freiston 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3264 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

